# GeForce 7400 Go unter Linux 10.3 x86



## robenghuse (6. November 2007)

Moin!
Ich komm mal gleich zur Sache:
Ich habe mir Linux 10.3 installiert (auf dem Pa1538 von FS), so nun ist es unabdingbar einen richtigen Graka-Treiber zu installieren. Jedoch sagt er folgendes: (siehe Bild im Anhang)
Tja hab schon 6 verschiedene Treiber von der Nvidia-Seite ausprobiert.... Nichts geklappt. Habt ihr mehr Erfahrungen mit solchen Treibern? Dann freu ich mich über einen (oder zwei) Tipp.

Gut, danke schon mal! ;-)

P.S.: Was bedeutet eigentlich dieser  Smiley?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. November 2007)

Du hast Dir NICHT Linux 10.3 installiert.
Es gibt unzählige Linux Distributionen mit unterschiedlichen Versionsnummern.
Höchstwarscheinlich hast Du ein *SUSE Linux 10.3* (o.ä.). 
Der Linuxkernel (also der Systemkern) ist bei Version 2.6.x.x.

Zu Deinem Problem: Wenn Du die proprietären Treiber von Nvidia installieren möchtest gibt es von Suse eine Anleitung.

Die von Dir angegebene Meldung kommt IMMER. Du kannst da einfach weitermachen. Der Installer versucht lediglich auf der NVIDIA Site ein passendes Kernelmodul zu Deinem Kernel zu finden. Es folgt die Fehlermeldung das keiner gefunden wurde und dann wird ein auf Dein System zugeschnittenes Modul kompiliert. Das bedeutet das Du die build-essentials installiert haben mußt UND die entsprechenden Kernel-Quellen.

Zum Schluß:
RTFM bedeutet: read the fucking manual (lies das verf**kte Handbuch)

 Viel spaß beim Installieren


P.S.: Ubuntu Linux 7.10 ist beim installieren der NVIDIA Treiber übrigens hilfreicher. Generell ist Ubuntu ein sehr schönes Beispiel das es auch richtig leicht zu bedienende Linux Distributionen gibt.


----------



## robenghuse (6. November 2007)

Danke! Ich probiere es aus!
Was würd ich nur ohne euch machen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. November 2007)

Weinend bei Mami die Rotznase geputzt bekommen 


robenghuse hat gesagt.:


> Was würd ich nur ohne euch machen?


----------



## robenghuse (8. November 2007)

Super! Es hat wirklich geklappt!
Vielen Dank! 
MfG Robenghuse


----------

